# Gyno



## Animal (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi guys just after a bit ov advice i am curently running sust at 1000mg a week and ive got 2 lil lumps under both nipples i am taking arimadex 1mg eod but it will not seem to go away thee very painfull at times just wondering if any one on hear know what to do cheers


----------



## AJourneybegins (Dec 27, 2016)

Couldn't you just up your dose of arimadex? Lol wrong decimal place 1.25mg EOD


----------



## Animal (Dec 26, 2016)

R you right in the head kid far to high that your telling me to take 12 tablets every other day no way


----------



## AJourneybegins (Dec 27, 2016)

Animal said:


> R you right in the head kid far to high that your telling me to take 12 tablets every other day no way


 I don't know what dose your gear is so no need for hostility.

Sureley if you're complaining about gyno symptoms just up your armidex dose, simple.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

jesus christ this thread....


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

swole troll said:


> jesus christ this thread....


----------

